

The Tell-All Generation Learns to Keep Some Things Offline - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/us/09privacy.html

======
matwood
Finally. I've been wondering when all the people on Facebook would start
wondering about their privacy. Hopefully facebook will see some backlash and
have to stop making it harder and harder to remain private.

I wonder if this is the opening for a new, more private social networking
site?

------
vsync
This ended like an Onion article:

> That was the experience of Kanupriya Tewari, a 19-year-old pre-med student
> at Tufts University. Recently she sought to limit the information a friend
> could see on Facebook but found the process cumbersome. “I spent like an
> hour trying to figure out how to limit my profile, and I couldn’t,” she
> said. She gave up because she had chemistry homework to do, but vowed to
> figure it out after finals.

